
Ask HN: Device for child internet monitoring? - evolve2k
Posted maybe a month or two ago was a product for monitoring child Internet and you could set time limits per connected device, pause Internet access from your phone, and also it had some partnership with Disney for additional content. Anyone remember the name of the product and can provide a link? Thanks in advance I&#x27;ve not managed to rediscover it from my own searches thus far.
======
lsiunsuex
Look into an office grade router. Something like a Sonicwall TZ 105 would do -
it's relatively "cheap".

You can setup username / password authentication so you know who was using the
network; set network availability times and restrict adult content.

Add in MAC address restrictions so new devices can't come on to your network
without you knowing (child's friends) - there might even be a way to restrict
a username to a specific device (haven't used one in about a year)

I've installed a TZ 105 in a small office (10-20 employees) and the bigger NSA
3500 in an office of hundreds - both are configured similarly.

------
evolve2k
Finally found it! So crazy I've spend days looking for this. They need to do
some serious SEO work or get a more memorable name in the first place, I kept
thinking its a short word like 'nest'.

[http://meetcircle.com](http://meetcircle.com)

Had to do a search for "family internet pause device" before I could get it to
show in a search and even then it was #13.

A bit frustrated but glad I found it.

